# Gildenkaender



## pepso (4. April 2007)

wo kann man den groupkalender downloaden bei buffed finde ich nichts.


----------



## gast^^ (5. April 2007)

http://wow-en.curse-gaming.com/files/detai.../groupcalendar/


----------

